# That's a long time to be married!!!



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20050812/ap_on_re_eu/france_long_marriage

Wow!


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

They weren't that young when they married either, he was 26 and she was 20, my grandparents were 18 and 19 when they got married.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I hope I'm still having a glass of wine with my dinner when I'm 101/106! hehe.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

errr... the last time i checked.. marriages were supposed to be for life?? so where does the word "long time" fit into this?


----------



## kimbm04r (Apr 22, 2005)

As far as I know most people don't live long enough to reach past 60 years let alone 81. I will count myself lucky if I live long enough to reach 50 years with my present husband (and this is after my first husband walked out after 25 years). I will be 95 then and he will be 91. That is a "long time" in most peoples book.


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

Most marriages don't last that long simply even without considering divorce because of that little thing called death. It is an acomplishment just to be liveing long enough to have the marriage last that long. The numbers of marriages lasting 75 years are along the lines of the numbers of people liveing past 100 years old.

My other grandpa only lived to the age of 82, so yes I do see that as a long time.


----------

